# Anybody else here play Port Dover for Friday the 13th?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It was pretty wild.

Article
http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/we...tentid=611516&catname=Local+News&classif=News


Pre gig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoluaUvqf1o

Blare Witch Meets Milkman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4byrS_Gmczw

Street Scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BgNBf8B5Vw


----------



## oldtelehacker (Jun 25, 2007)

*Up the street from you*

Played in the beer tent at the Lighthouse Theatre from 11 till 4. This is the first one I'd done in about 4-5 yrs. (did 8 or 9 in a row before that). This event is really getting huge. Good gig though, had a blast.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldtelehacker said:


> Played in the beer tent at the Lighthouse Theatre from 11 till 4. This is the first one I'd done in about 4-5 yrs. (did 8 or 9 in a row before that). This event is really getting huge. Good gig though, had a blast.


Right on man.

We were in the Brig from 10:00 PM ~ 2:00 AM and I was doing sound all day prior to our set. They hired me for PA and lights for the day.


Huge for sure. They say this was the biggest yet.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

here's an excellent montage someone made and put up on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sBP4GSnQgs

I was born and raised in Simcoe,, and have some fond memories of the Arbour's foot longs ! the best dogs in Canada!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BHarris said:


> here's an excellent montage someone made and put up on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sBP4GSnQgs
> 
> I was born and raised in Simcoe,, and have some fond memories of the Arbour's foot longs ! the best dogs in Canada!!




LOL. I had one for lunch. We were playing right across the street.

Great montage by the way.


Thanks,


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

what are you using the Leslie for ?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that's a loooot of people, that really musta been one hell of a gig!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> what are you using the Leslie for ?



My keyboardist uses it for his organ sounds. It's well worth dragging it around. The organ is pretty much essential to our sound.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Wow that's a loooot of people, that really musta been one hell of a gig!


It was kind of surreal. I was stuck in the basement (Brig) all day doing sound for the opening acts so I didn't get much time to take in the sights, but in terms of our playing experience, it was as good as a club gig can get. I accepted a lot of hugs, handshakes and high fives after each set.

Also for reasons I can't begin to understand, quite a few ladies were inclined to display their mammalian protuberences to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Do you give 'em "Knocker Beads" when they do that? Or is "Knocker" a bit redundant in this context?




When I sell shirts I tell the girls the band's name is actually To My Knockers.


Nah, we're a family show. No cussing or sexual inuendo on stage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> My buddy Julian from _The Spoken _used to say that the topless women at PD13 were "good from far...but far from good".


Julian and the boys were playing upstairs from us in the Norfolk. Dave dropped in for a few songs.

Yeah there are lots of......well, let's just say that not everyone willing to display their wares, SHOULD do so.

Still, there are some very lovely ones and after all, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't play at Port Dover but I was one of the "motorcycle enthusiasts" in attendance.

My metric:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Julian and the boys were playing upstairs from us in the Norfolk. Dave dropped in for a few songs.
> 
> Yeah there are lots of......well, let's just say that not everyone willing to display their wares, SHOULD do so.
> 
> Still, there are some very lovely ones and after all, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


ahahah that's hilarious man you were forced to witness a sagfest just to a couple of goodies eh?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> ahahah that's hilarious man you were forced to witness a sagfest just to a couple of goodies eh?


Well, I guess I have to use the old "if you live in a glass house, you shouldn't throw stones" adage.

It's not like I'm a young hard body. 


Sex is a mind thing to me as much as a physical thing.



But yes, there were a few knee bangers and poached eggs.:food-smiley-004:


----------

